# Uber took 25% of my tip



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Well, this is new! Rider tipped me $4.03 but I only received $3.00


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Those are 2 different trips.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Well, this is new! Rider tipped me $4.03 but I only received $3.00


Things are slow @ HQ


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Those are 2 different trips.


How? Only one rider tipped me tonight.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yea we can’t tell if they are the same trip.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

My money is on they are different trips.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

MSBash said:


> How? Only one rider tipped me tonight.


Could it be another rider from another day? Like I said , we can't tell disprove or approve your claim


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> My money is on they are different trips.


Is there a way to find out? I received a tip notification and it's the only one available.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FUber would not dare...clearly time stamps is possible this is one and the same. 
Request came at: 12:30
Let’s say 5 minutes to get to pick up
It’s now 12:35 rider locked & loaded
10 minute ride to destination 
It’s now 12:45 drop & go
Tip came at 12:46
I say it is!!!
And, FUber needs to be made aware. So, fire off an email and ask for what the f*** is up.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tip notifications are a gimmick. They send it to you to get you to open up the app, click buttons, and basically pay attention to Uber.

I've had tips come in, then I get a notification of said tip the next morning when I turn my phone on.

"Hey look, look, look! You got a tip!! Don't you want to start driving now?"


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

This is yet another glitch from the Uber Pro update.
I've received numerous duplicate tip messages recently.
Last week I had 25 tip notifications from May 2019.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I've gotten tip notifications well after I actually got tipped. Like days later.


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

MSBash said:


> Is there a way to find out? I received a tip notification and it's the only one available.


Click on the tip notification. You will then be taken to the ride that gave you the tip.
It is possible that the tip was from a ride earlier in the week.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

On some smaller fare's with a decent tip you only get a percentage and not the full amount for some reason.

One pax tipped me $15.55.after a ride . Uber payed me only. $11.11 . Rohit wouldn't budge even after multiple complaints. Resolved. Still mad about ti to this day.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Still mad about ti to this day.


It might well be time to visit your local Green Enlightenment Hub carrying a second amendment attitude and associated hardware.

.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Their system is screwed up. When you receive a tip, the notification that comes with it is from a prior trip tip. Look at the current trip, then look at the trip of the notification they send. They are 2 different trips.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> On some smaller fare's with a decent tip you only get a percentage and not the full amount for some reason.
> 
> One pax tipped me $15.55.after a ride . Uber payed me only. $11.11 . Rohit wouldn't budge even after multiple complaints. Resolved. Still mad about ti to this day.


I'm not sure how you determine this. Am to the point where I just roll with it and note my hourly. If it's good enough I'll keep driving. Years ago this was happening in Cali, I think, and an Uber driver sued them. This resulted in Uber removing tips and telling people not to worry about tipping their driver. Looks like they're finally gonna get theirs... Can't believe they think offering us payday loans is better than fair pay. Uber is too used to operating with zero accountability and unlimited investor funds


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Definitely a glitch lately with the tip notification. Check your rides. You will see both tips in separate rides. Your next tip notification will be the $3 tip.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

That’s why I prefer to tip the drivers in Cash, The less Uber/lyft know the better.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> That's why I prefer to tip the drivers in Cash, The less Uber/lyft know the better.


Ditto.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Tip notification is another Guber shot in the dark. I pay very little attention to them as they very rarely correlate with tips I receive. They are "hey look at me" messages to get us to open the app

Gubering is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Well, this is new! Rider tipped me $4.03 but I only received $3.00


i get notifications that are for trips the day before....never for the trio i just did.

if you click on the notification it will show you the exact trip it was for


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MSBash said:


> How? Only one rider tipped me tonight.


They each have a different time stamp


----------



## Tnturenne (Sep 8, 2019)

My tip notifications show up multiple times over and over again and I think oh I got another tip just to click on it and it's the same tip from 3 days ago. Also it could be from a trip from previous days


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Here we go again. Helped a first time rider try to tip me thru the app. Mysteriously the Submit button didn't work. She had no cash to give me instead. No tip


----------

